# I Got My DWAL. Woohooo!!!



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Just letting you all know that I've now got my DWAL :2thumb:

Thanks to Andrew Greenwood of IZVG, the process was unbelievably fast :no1:

From booking my inspection, to recieving my licence, it has taken little more than 6 weeks. My council actually called me to inform me that my licence is in the post. 

The species I'm keeping are:

T. vogeli
C. atrox (normal and albino)
C. scutulatus
C. d. vegrandis
S. catenatus

As you can probably guess, I'm very exited. So, in a day or so, expect a long picture thread. :mf_dribble:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats dude! wish mine was going as smoothly!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Just letting you all know that I've now got my DWAL :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks to Andrew Greenwood of IZVG, the process was unbelievably fast :no1:
> 
> ...


well done bud:2thumb: what area you in? mine took 10 weeks but would say it went well. aswell.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> well done bud:2thumb: what area you in? mine took 10 weeks but would say it went well. aswell.


I'm in Hull. I couldn't have hoped for it to have gone smoother. The hardest, and most time consuming, was getting the application form. That took me about 2 months get hold of. lol


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> I'm in Hull. I couldn't have hoped for it to have gone smoother. The hardest, and most time consuming, was getting the application form. That took me about 2 months get hold of. lol


lol mine you could download and print of the net or apply online (which i did)


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> lol mine you could download and print of the net or apply online (which i did)


Tried it, but it was always _error._ I rang them, and they said it was because they've never issued one before. lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations mate, nice choices as well


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> Tried it, but it was always _error._ I rang them, and they said it was because they've never issued one before. lol


When I initially applied my local authority had never issued one before and the process was really smooth and easy when I moved to another area that had issued one before that was when the problems started.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

SiUK said:


> Congratulations mate, nice choices as well


Gotta love the rattlers. I was considering adding elapids, but I only have a little experience with them. The few (cobras) I've dealt with were relatively calm, and accustom to being moved about on hooks. I'll leave off them for the time being.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats hun!! My council also took about 6 weeks in total - but they took the payment before even acknowledging receipt of the application. :whip: I mithered them every other day to book the vet visit :lol2: once that was done, it was all sorted in less than a week!

Be sure to post lots of photos once you get your first snakes!! Looking forward to seeing your _V. vogeli _:flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> Gotta love the rattlers. I was considering adding elapids, but I only have a little experience with them. The few (cobras) I've dealt with were relatively calm, and accustom to being moved about on hooks. I'll leave off them for the time being.


I agree, I kept for 3 years before I got my first elapid a N.kaouthia and it is a whole different kettle of fish very fast and aggressive.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

SiUK said:


> When I initially applied my local authority had never issued one before and the process was really smooth and easy when I moved to another area that had issued one before that was when the problems started.


out of interest what sort of issues did you have when you moved? just curious of what councils ask for so on, not that i ever plan to keep snakes under my licence


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Just letting you all know that I've now got my DWAL :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks to Andrew Greenwood of IZVG, the process was unbelievably fast :no1:
> 
> ...


Without sounding like a complete :censor: what are they in English??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Issues of my council making my successful application public knowledge the newspaper posting my name my collection the street I lived in without me knowing until it had been done, my neighbours hate campaign against me that lasted a year and involved being sworn at in the street having my new car vandalised and other petty bs. The council then writing a massive report where they again released my details including this time my full address. 

Having released my details they then stated they couldnt release the names of the complainents or the exact nature of their complaints as it would breach their privacy (but mine is obviously not important), they made it perfectly clear that they did everything in their power to take my license away but found they legally couldnt so I basically lost all of their support, I could carry on.... :lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dibles said:


> Without sounding like a complete :censor: what are they in English??


You'll find there arent many 'common' names in DWA species - it makes a lot of sense when you think about it - E.g. a 'green pit viper' could refer to dozens of species. 

Copy and paste the species name into google and you'll get a good idea of what each snake is : victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

SiUK said:


> Congratulations mate, nice choices as well





chondro13 said:


> Congrats hun!! My council also took about 6 weeks in total - but they took the payment before even acknowledging receipt of the application. :whip: I mithered them every other day to book the vet visit :lol2: once that was done, it was all sorted in less than a week!
> 
> Be sure to post lots of photos once you get your first snakes!! Looking forward to seeing your _V. vogeli _:flrt:


I had to book the vet myself. Lazy gits. lol

I've got a pair of vogeli :2thumb: Beautiful snakes.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> You'll find there arent many 'common' names in DWA species - it makes a lot of sense when you think about it - E.g. a 'green pit viper' could refer to dozens of species.
> 
> Copy and paste the species name into google and you'll get a good idea of what each snake is : victory:


Yep true fair point will do......... : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Issues of my council making my successful application public knowledge the newspaper posting my name my collection the street I lived in without me knowing until it had been done, my neighbours hate campaign against me that lasted a year and involved being sworn at in the street having my new car vandalised and other petty bs. The council then writing a massive report where they again released my details including this time my full address.
> 
> Having released my details they then stated they couldnt release the names of the complainents or the exact nature of their complaints as it would breach their privacy (but mine is obviously not important), they made it perfectly clear that they did everything in their power to take my license away but found they legally couldnt so I basically lost all of their support, I could carry on.... :lol2:


that really does take the :censor:. sorry to hear that. surely you could of sued them for that, they must of broken some sort of laws. I would have similer trouble as my neighbour does not even like my dogs. She said they are to big and strong to be kept by the public :lol2: so I would hate for her to find out I got a caiman (well when i get it lol)


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> I had to book the vet myself. Lazy gits. lol
> 
> I've got a pair of vogeli :2thumb: Beautiful snakes.


I wish i had that choice! They insisted upon using one particular vet... who specialises in primates :lol2:

In fairness he was actually lovely and did know his stuff - asked plenty of questions and we did get there in the end, so it was all worth while!

Have you got any pics of your new stunners? I have a pair of _gumprechti_ which are very similar - and i absolutely *adore* them - fantastic snakes! You will love the vogeli!!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

SiUK said:


> I agree, I kept for 3 years before I got my first elapid a N.kaouthia and it is a whole different kettle of fish very fast and aggressive.


Wow, 3 years? Would you say that was about the right time for you? What I mean by that is, did you make the right choice to wait that long, or did you underestimate your abilities? Make sense? lol

N. kaouthia are amazing snakes. I love the leucistic.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> Wow, 3 years? Would you say that was about the right time for you? What I mean by that is, did you make the right choice to wait that long, or did you underestimate your abilities? Make sense? lol
> 
> N. kaouthia are amazing snakes. I love the leucistic.


Truth be told I just happened to be in a position where I was offered one if I had been offered one sooner I probably would of had it, they are a different ball game though the vipers just sit on the hook the cobra wants to kill me.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> that really does take the :censor:. sorry to hear that. surely you could of sued them for that, they must of broken some sort of laws. I would have similer trouble as my neighbour does not even like my dogs. She said they are to big and strong to be kept by the public :lol2: so I would hate for her to find out I got a caiman (well when i get it lol)


I did go to the information commissioner but they were not that helpful


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> I wish i had that choice! They insisted upon using one particular vet... who specialises in primates :lol2:
> 
> In fairness he was actually lovely and did know his stuff - asked plenty of questions and we did get there in the end, so it was all worth while!
> 
> Have you got any pics of your new stunners? I have a pair of _gumprechti_ which are very similar - and i absolutely *adore* them - fantastic snakes! You will love the vogeli!!


I'm (now) glad I got to choose the vet myself. He's a very pleasant man. He had lots of insight, asked lots of good questions (maybe even quizing me a little, lol), and stayed to answer any questions I had.

He also went out his way, by contacted the LA on my behalf, and informing them of his inspection, and his recommendation. I had to do almost nothing. It was a pleasure to have him round.

I've cared for the two vogeli for the last 8 months or so. When they came in, they were in a very poor state. Lots of burns, dehydrated, and pencil thin. Theyre part of what pushed me to finish my room.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

I knew already, but il say it again..well done!! Lol. 

Nice little collection there.


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

Dibles said:


> Without sounding like a complete :censor: what are they in English??


haha, I was about to ask the same question. But grats OP. There better be pictures.

Ps, Sistrurus catenatus is gorgeous.... in a I'm going to eat you type way


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

coldestblood said:


> I'm in Hull. I couldn't have hoped for it to have gone smoother. The hardest, and most time consuming, was getting the application form. That took me about 2 months get hold of. lol




Congrats mate! Seen as you're in Hull too, I now know who to ask questions to when it comes the time to apply for mine haha. 

Im surprised it went so smoothly, as we both know what Hull City Council is like. :whistling2:


Who was the vet who you had, Paul from Swanbridge by any chance?


----------

